# Seiko Sumo playing with water



## donkii (May 14, 2011)

Taken on the balcony without any flashes or so, just the sun as light source.
Camera? Well, the Sony Nex-5n made it possible with a manual 40year old russian lens.
Thx for looking and please be gentle.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Great shots.


----------



## rpburi (Dec 13, 2012)

Very creative, I like those shots. What did you use for the background/backdrop?


----------



## donkii (May 14, 2011)

rpburi said:


> Very creative, I like those shots. What did you use for the background/backdrop?


Oh man, to be honest, I didnt have any backdrop at all. The balcony railing was in the back of the watch but somehow the sun managed to make that disappear


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Beautiful photography. Perfect watch for this shoot


----------



## Lil' Foo (Aug 21, 2011)

Those shots are awesome... Very well done!!!

Must have a pretty low f-stop on that old Russian lens. 

.


----------



## Siebeck (Mar 19, 2011)

Neat splash shots !

Daylight worked well in your setup, but I know it can be hard to get 'the shot'.
I tried different ways myself, bur prefer flash in the end of the day, but the preparations are far more excessive.


----------



## donkii (May 14, 2011)

Lil' Foo said:


> Those shots are awesome... Very well done!!!
> 
> Must have a pretty low f-stop on that old Russian lens.
> 
> .


Had it set at f4,0 and the shutterspeed was 1/2000 
The lens is an old Helios 44m-4 and it is awesome! I just love the bokeh this lens delivers.

Another picture with the Helios


----------



## donkii (May 14, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the positive response!

The Helios lens is something everybody should have in the bag. Amazing lens to a cost of 15-30usd. Im using the fotga m42-nex adapter and its flawless!


----------



## cht (Dec 18, 2012)

very nice, impressive


----------



## Graphmaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Simply superb!


----------



## dbuergi (May 4, 2011)

Wow, i'm impressed. Very nice pictures!


----------



## floydthebarber71 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wtf....how did I not know about this lens before? Really great bokeh, for the price it's pretty mad......I'm scared to consider one, I'd hate it if I preferred it over my Rokkor f/1.2 :/

Nice shots, did you use macro tubes?


----------



## donkii (May 14, 2011)

floydthebarber71 said:


> Wtf....how did I not know about this lens before? Really great bokeh, for the price it's pretty mad......I'm scared to consider one, I'd hate it if I preferred it over my Rokkor f/1.2 :/
> 
> Nice shots, did you use macro tubes?


Well, I do have a Rokkor like yours.. But the Helios is my choice! There is about 8 different Helios 44 to choose from, I have the 44m-4 version without the MC.
You should absolutely buy one, for that cost its nothing to hesitate about.

For the pictures I didnt use any macro tubes. Good luck with the purchase


----------



## floydthebarber71 (Aug 26, 2013)

There's always another lens to buy, isn't there...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

donkii said:


>


Got-dang. Wallpaper caliber.


----------



## goatscapeable (Aug 5, 2012)

These are really great shots!


----------



## donkii (May 14, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Got-dang. Wallpaper caliber.


Thanks! I guess the luck was on my side that day


----------

